
Kimbia downtime stalls donations for hours during Give Local America event - wpears
https://www.kimbia.com/kimbia-platform-status-update-may-3rd/
======
NotSammyHagar
This was pretty much a complete failure all day of their system that takes
online donations. They charge some non-profits up to 6% of the take, and
furthermore charge them for the setup ($125 in some cases). Read about it at
the failure blog linked above. This could end up destroying a lot of non-
profits that work to get their fans ready to donate on the one special day of
the year. My local area, Seattle, had an almost complete failure to take
donations (I tried multiple times). The seattle give big day also was matching
your donations, so my companies match plus that would have been triple
funding. So sad.

The underlying company, kimbia, should refund all fees they charged these non-
profits and the % they charged.

